# קרדיטים



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

קרדיטים


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

מי אנחנו? 
אז ככה, הוא בן 27 אני בת 29 גרים בשפלה, מגדלים יחד בולדוג צרפתי חמוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא עוסק בהייטק, אני עובדת בשירות לקוחות והבולדוג מעסיק אותנו כל כמה חודשים אצל וטרינר זה או אחר, כדי שיהיו קצת ריגושים גם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




איך הכרנו? דרך אתר הכרויות.
לפניו הייתי בקשר ארוך מאוד שלא הוביל לשום מקום, אחרי פרידה כואבת
ומעבר לעיר אחרת ותקופה לא קצרה של דייטים- קיבלתי הודעה באתר ממנו...
ניצוצות עפו ישר, עד כדי כך שלא שמתי לב שהוא קטן ממני
(עד להיכרותינו הייתי בדיעה שאני חייבת להכיר מישהו "בוגר" = מבוגר, מישהו שיש לו כבר עבודה קבועה בלה בלה...)

כשנפגשנו קלטתי את ה"דבר הנורא" והבעתי בפניו את חששותיי בהיותו צעיר כלכך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הכי חששתי שהוא לא ירצה להתמסד כשיגיע הזמן, שירצה לצאת, לבלות, אך הוא התעקש שלא כך הדבר
ושהוא מחפש את ה"אחת".
כך היה...
ההתאהבות והאהבה שלנו תפסה תאוצה, אחרי שלושה חודשים עבר לגור בדירה שלי
ואחרי חצי שנה כבר השכרנו דירה משלנו.


----------



## haych (18/4/13)

אז כנראה שלא אלך לישון בקרוב


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/4/13)

יווו! איזה בולדוג מתוק! 
הוא נראה מקסים! בולדוגים הם כלבים מתוקים ורגישים! הם פשוט אוצרות קטנים. 

גם אנחנו מגדלים בולדוג צרפתי מתוק בצבעים של שחור מנומר ועניבה לבנה. 
גם אנחנו היינו הרבה אצל הווטרינר עם ג'וני - הייתה לו פריצת דיסק לפני כחצי שנה והוא היה משותק. אבל היום הוא משוקם באופן מלא. 
מצרפת תמונה של האוצר!


----------



## תותית1212 (18/4/13)

נראה לי שרק אני פה! 
איזה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




F5 !!


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

הכי טוב...


----------



## ronitvas (18/4/13)

מי שמעלה קרדיטים בשעות הקטנות של הלילה 
מסתכן במעקב צמוד שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני פה!!!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (18/4/13)

אל דאגה 
אני גם פה כפרה 

שנאת חיי להיכנס לפורום בתחילת קרדיטים!!!!
אארררררררר


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

ההצעה 
ביומולדתי 29 החליט זוגי לארגן לי סופש בצימרים.
למרות שהוא מאוד עמוס בחיי היום יום הוא מצא זמן כדי לארגן סופש מושלם של טיולים
מסעדות וכל מה שבדרך.
האם ציפיתי - כן, אולי יותר נכון להגדיר- קיוויתי- לא רציתי להתאכזב לכן ניסיתי לא לצפות
אבל שנינו ידענו שזה יקרה, ודיברנו על כך מספר פעמים..

נסענו יום שישי בבוקר לכיוון הכינרת.
התמקמנו בצימרים, אכלנו ארוחה טובה ונחנו קצת
בערב זוגי התכוון לקחת אותי לראות את שקיעת חיי במצפה השלום
(מי שלא מכיר, זהו מצפה שצופה על כל הכינרת, מראה מדהים!)

במצפה, תוך כדי היותי  עסוקה בלצלם את השקיעה (אני חובבת צילום) זוגי קרא לי להצטלם איתו קצת
בשלב זה (יוודע לי בדיעבד) ישבתי על קופסת הטבעת ולא הרגשתי אותה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זוגי הפסיק את תאוות הצילום שלי והושיב אותי לידו והתחיל לגמגם
ידעתי שהוא מאוד מתרגש וגם ניחשתי למה אז ניסיתי לעזור לו... יצא ששנינו גימגמנו דברים מצחיקים
(אף אחד מאיתנו לא זוכר מה השני אמר) כשבסופו של דבר יצאה הטבעת וההצעה.

הסיפור המצחיק מגיע כעט לשיא- הוא מוציא את הטבעת והיא ענקית עליי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא מופתע מאוד, מגמגם "זה לא ייתכן, לקחתי לך טבעת מהשידה"
"איזה טבעת לקחת, איך היא נראתה?:
מה שמתברר כטבעת של אמא שלי שנתנה לי אותה מתנה שבועות קודם לכן וטרם הספקתי להקטין אותה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואני נקרעת מצחוק


----------



## haych (18/4/13)




----------



## orangeada (19/4/13)

אחלה מקום! מאוד רומנטי


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

הטיול 
בשבת קמנו בבוקר מוקדם ויצאנו לכיוון הר ארבל.
אני משתחצנת בדרך "כל חיי טיילתי רק במתיבי לכת... אי אפשר להפחיד אותי..."




בתמונה- ככה נראיתי בתחילת הטיול.... הנוף כמובן - אין לי מילים לתאר

מהר מאוד גיליתי שהזדקנתי קצת ושאני קצת הרבה לא בכושר....
סה"כ המסלול הוא כארבע שעות. שעתיים ירידה אינטנסיבית מאוד במדרונות תלולים עם אבנים קטנות מדרדרות
ושעתיים עליה בסולמות.
אודה ואומר שבאמצע הירידה פשוט התיישבתי והתחלתי לבכות, הרצתי לעצמי בראש כל מיני סיטואציות שאני מדרדרת מטה
ורואה כבר כתבה בYNET על טיול האירוסין שנגמר לא טוב.
מיותר לציין כמובן שאחרי חצי שעה נתפסו לי כל השרירים ברגליים...
מזל שיש לי איש תומך ומבין שכל הדרך הרגיע אותי ושמר עליי שלא אפול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זו הייתה חוויה!


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

חתונה אזרחית- פראג 
שנינו אנשים לא מאמינים, עולים מברית המועצות
אני תמיד חלמתי לצעוד לתוך כנסיה (רק בגלל שזה יפה) והוא תמיד חשב על ארגון חתונה כעל כאב ראש גדול.

בשנת 2010 חברתי טסה לפראג להתחתן ואני הצטרפתי אליה.
זו חוויה כיפית שאמרתי שאם אי פעם אתחתן אני ארצה לעשות את זה אזרחית
ועדיף באיזה עיר יפה באירופה.

אחרי ההצעה יצא לי לקרוא הרבה צרות שהרבנות עושה לזוגות שעלו מברית המועצות
וגם שמעתי ממכרים, ומאוד לא רציתי לשכנע אף אחד בשום דבר כדי להתחתן עם בחיר ליבי.
רציתי שזה יהיה טקס יפה ושיוויוני .
לכן החלטנו לשכור את שירותיה של קמילה.
יצא לי קצת לרשום כאן על החיים הלא קלים שחמותי העבירה אותנו... הריב הראשון היה על פראג
היא סירבה להבין מדוע הבן שלה לא מתחתן ברבנות, מדוע כולם כן והוא לא... לאורך כל החתונה
היה לה מאוד חשוב שניהיה כמו כולם... שלא ניבדל. בשלבים מסוימים היו לי מחשבות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עליה...


----------



## החלפתיניק (19/4/13)

יש לך פרטים על הצלם מפראג? 
ליצירת קשר


----------



## LoliLoli (19/4/13)

שלחתי לך


----------



## החלפתיניק (21/4/13)




----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

קצת על קמילה 
אני יכולה להגיד רק דברים טובים על האישה הזו.
היא מאוד מסודרת ומאורגנת. ההתנהלות שלנו מולה הייתה רק במיילים
טיסה ומלון בחרנו לבד, היא ארגנה לנו הסעות מ ואל שדה התעופה.
לפראג נסענו עם המשפחה, ההורים שלו אח שלו וחברה שלו ואמא שלי
(אבא שלי סבל מפריצת דיסק חמורה ולא יכל להצטרף, מה גם שהיה צריך לשמור על הכלבה שלו ועל שלי
והוא גם לא חובב טיולים כלל....)
כל ההסעות לטקס, או לצילומים- אורגן ע"י קמילה
היינו הזוג היחידה שלה באותו יום - וזה היתרון לדעתי של קמילה על פני סוכניות אחרות
אך עם זאת בא המחיר היקר יחסית שלה.

הטיול- אמרנו, אם כבר משפחה, אז בואו נעשה טיול... לקחנו שישה ימים, שינסנו מותניים
עשינו תוכנית אומנותית ו.... התפללנו שנעבור את זה בשלום.

היה קשה, לפעמים קשה מאוד, להסתובב שבעה אנשים עם רקעים שונים, וסגנונות טיול שונות... כל אחד משך לכיוון אחר
אף אחד לא רצה לוותר עד לרמה כזו שרק ביום החתונה עצמו נזכרתי בשביל מה באנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





איפור- החלטתי שאני מתאפרת לבד- רגיל... קצת מייקאפ, סומק וטיפה משהו בעיניים

שיער- קניתי מבעוד מועד מסלסל שיער, תרגלתי קצת בבית... מקסימום אלך פזור.
בנוסף קניתי מוס חזק (טעות גדולה....... מאוד אפילו) ולק לחיזוק (מי מבין בדברים האלה??)
איך ששמתי את המוס הבנתי את הטעות.... זה הקשיח לי את השיער כמו מקלות, אי אפשר היה לעבוד איתו.... מהר שטפתי את זה והתחלתי מחדש.
אמא עזרה לי לסלסל את השיער, בסופו של סילסול נראיתי כמו הנשים של המאה ה18 עם בקבוקים... סירקתי הכל, מה שנתן לי שיער גלי.
שמתי קשת שקניתי באיביי (אגב, הראשים של הסיניות ממש אבל ממש קטנים.... הייתי בטוחה שהקשת כבר עברה את הגולגולת שלי וחדרה פנימה)

שמלה+ נעליים - פירוט בהמשך

צלם- שכרנו דרך קמילה, בחור שעובד איתה קבוע. עלות 180 יורו לצילום לפני הטקס, הטקס עצמו וצילום של כשעה וחצי בחוץ
היה לי מאוד חשוב הצילום המקצועי בעיר הקסומה הזו.

מזג אוויר- ביום הראשון שנחתנו היו שמיים כחולים ומזג אוויר מאיר פנים
יום למחרת ניהיה אפור (כמו שרק באירופה יכול להיות אפור) וקר....
עם זאת, זה לא הרס לי ולו טיפה את מצב הרוח, והתמונות יצאו מדהים!
כן, הסתובבתי כמעט ערומה ב-5 מעלות צלסיוס... לא הרגשתי את הקור


----------



## Shmutzi (18/4/13)

עוצרת נשימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התמונה הזו....
יש לי קראש קטן (או גדול) לכיכר העתיקה בפראג ולבניינים שבה, במיוחד לכנסיה הזו שצריחיה מבצבצים להם שם והתמונה הזו, העתיקות של הבניינים עם הלבן של השמלה שלך, החיוך לעומת הקדרות (היפה!) שמקרינה הכיכר, זה פשוט מדהים! 
איזה יופי


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## פרילי 86 (18/4/13)

תמונה מקסימה


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

עוד קצת פראג


----------



## HadarGulash (18/4/13)

תמונה ענקית  
מתה על התמונות בסגנון הזה...לא מזמן הייתי בפריז ונתקלתי בעושה בועות סבון... לא הפסקתי לצלם אותו, חבל שלא עברתם בסביבה


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

חזרה לחתונה בארץ- האולם 
האולם התברר היה הסיוט הכי גדול שלנו
מאוגוסט - הצעת הנישואין, עד דצמבר - חיפשנו אולם

המכשולים שלנו - כמות מוזמנים משוערת 120 איש, שתי המשפחות גרות בצפון הרחוק (קרית שמונה ונהריה)
אנחנו והחברים והעבודה - מרכז-שפלה
התקווה הייתה למצוא אולם באיזור השרון

היינו בסופו של דבר ב11 אולמות. במהלך החיפוש נתקלנו באנשים אמינים ונחמדים וגם באנשים תככניים
שעשו מניפולציות שונות כדי לסגור עסקה ויהי מה.
היו שלבים רבים שהרגשנו מאוד מיואשים.
בסופו של דבר הגענו לאולם מאוד חדש בשם וואמוס- הנמצא בפתח תקווה
היו לנו תהיות לגביו כי הוא רק הוקם וכל הבירוקרטיה שלו הייתה בחיתולים
אך גם מראה האולם וגם היחס שקיבלנו גרם לנו לקבל את העיסקה.
המחיר היה מצויין, המיקום טוב יחסית- יציאה מהירה מכביש שש ישר לאיזור תעשיה של פתח תקווה.

כאן חשוב לי להגיד תודה למנהלות הפורום- אשר תמכו בלבטים שלי וייעצו לי בשעת הצורך לגבי תהיות כאלה ואחרות


----------



## ronitvas (19/4/13)

בשמחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמחה לראות שהכל הסתדר


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

עיצוב אולם וחופה 
העיצוב שהאולם הציע - בסיסי
מחצית מהשולחנות אגרטלים על סייפנים
מחצית שניה עם פמוטים עם נרות
לא רצינו יותר


חופה - בגלל שרצינו טקסיות דתית קצת וגם לאמא שלו היה מאוד חשוב הטקסיות
הוחלט על חתונה רפורמית שכללה חופה לכל דבר.
האולם לא הציע חופה ולכן לקחנו את "אופוס עיצוב אירועים"- נפגשנו עם בחורה בשם אירית
שהציע לנו מגוון של חופות פשוטות יותר ופשוטות פחות.
בסוף בחרנו חופה מאוד יפה במחיר שהתאים לנו.


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

הזמנות 
ידענו שאנחנו לא רוצים הזמנות קלאסיות...
שנינו בדרנים לא קטנים ונורא אוהבים לצחוק
אז החלטנו שאנחנו עושים הזמנת קריקטורה
בדקנו כמה אנשי מקצוע והתברר לנו שהעסק הזה מאוד יקר...
עד שמצאנו את "דייגו ואפרת" מראשון לציון שגם אחרי הציור הציעו להדפיס עבורינו את ההזמנות.

דברים שחשובים לדעת- אהובי אוהב את מנצ'סטר יונייטד ואני חובבת תעופה וצילום מטוסים
מכאן יצאה ההזמנה


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

רבנות רפורמית 
בגלל שרצינו טקס דתי אך שויוני, בחרנו ברבנות הרפורמית
ראינו קצת קטעי וידיאו של רבנים שונים עד שהגענו לרב מיכאל בוידן
כבר בפגישה הראשונה הוא מצא חן בעינינו. איש נעים וטוב לב
אמר את כל הדברים שרצינו לשמוע
שאיש לא קונה את האישה ושגם אני יכולה להשתתף בטקס ולקדש את אישי ולהחליף טבעות
וכך היה.


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

השמלות 
לא רציתי ולא יכולתי להוציא על שמלה כמה אלפי שקלים
הרעיון  ששמלה עולה אלפי שקלים הרגיז אותי.
ידעתי שחברה שלי הזמינה באי ביי, חקרתי אותה רבות ואת הנושא לעומק
ובגלל שהייתי מעל חצי שנה לפני החתונה החלטתי לנסות את מזלי ולהזמין... מקסימום תמיד אפשר ללכת לסלון כלות.
אחרי חיפושים נרחבים באי ביי מצאתי שמלה, הזמנתי ותוך שבועיים קיבלתי אותה.
אני אישית לא הבדלתי באיכות (בטוח יש אבל... בינינו מי רואה את זה) בנוסף לכך קניתי חצאית מתחת לשמלה
כי היא קצת נפוחה.
השמלה הגיעה במידות הנכונות, רק היה צריך קצת להצר את המותן
מבחינתי זו הייתה שמלת הואוו שלי להיכנס בה לחופה, לרקוד ריקוד ראשון וסה-טו.


ידעתי שאני רוצה שמלה לפראג ושמלה שתשמש לי לריקודים בארץ, שמלת כלה אמיתית אך פשוטה וצנועה.
מכל הפרסומים שהייתי מקבלת באותה תקופה, אחת תפסה את עיני- באתר של מתחתנים הם עושים פעם בשבוע
פרסום של בתי עסק, הנחות או מבצעים מיוחדים.
היה שם סלון כלות "שובל" בכפר סבא שמכר את כל השמלות מקולקציות ישנות ב500-1500 שח
העניין נראה לי תמוהה ולא אמיתי, הייתי בטוחה שאני אכנס (אם אצליח להיכנס לחנות) ירמסו אותי עדר של בנות אחרות
כמו שקורה בארה"ב כשיש להם סיילים ומצב שני הייתי בטוחה שאין שם משהו שאוכל למצוא לעצמי.
בכל זאת החלטתי לנסות.
נסענו לשם, החנות הייתה עם כמה בנות, אף אחת לא התנפלה על אף שמלה, המבחר היה נחמד
מדדתי כמה ואחת הייתה בדיוק מה שחיפשתי. הכל התאים למידות שלי בלי צורך לשפץ
למעט החזה (בו התברכה קודמתי שלבשה שמלה זו). קניתי.
כמובן שהיא דרשה כמה תיקונים.


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

שכחתי! בגדי החתן 
אנריקו קוברי - קניון הזהב ראשון לציון

בן זוגי מאוד אוהב את החנות הזו גם לחיי היום יום.
קנינו שם חבילה שלמה של חליפה, 2 חולצות, חגורה, גרביים ואפילו הציעו נעליים
(רק שלא הייתה את המידה הנחוצה) בכ 1400 שח אם זכור לי נכון


----------



## ronitvas (19/4/13)

שתיהן מקסימות


----------



## riki tiki tavi (19/4/13)

אפשר בבקשה קישור למוכר מאי ביי?


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

השמלה הנפוחה 
שמלת מחוך, עם כתף אחת פרחים


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

שמלה 2


----------



## hagaraf (18/4/13)

הן מאד יפות עלייך! 
כמעט התפספסו לי הקרדיטים כי הם עברו עמוד


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

תודה


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

תופרת- כינרת 
חיפשתי מישהי שתמליץ לי על תופרת שתסכים לתקן לי את השמלות
(תופרות של שמלות כלה לא תמיד מסכימות לתקן שמלה של מעצב אחר)
לא מצאתי לא בפורום ולא דרך מכרים אף המלצה

בדיוק באותה תקופה בעבודה שלי החליפו קייטרינג, הבחורה שהגישה לנו אוכל
הייתה כל כך חברותית שיום אחד זרקתי לה לאוויר - האם במקרה היא מכירה תופרת
היא תוך יממה סידרה לי את אחותה שהתבררה כתופרת שמלות ערב וכלה.
כינרת אישה מקסימה!!
וכמובן אשת מקצוע מצויינת.
לשמלה הנפוחה למעט תיקון המותן, הדביקה לי חרוזים שקופים שקניתי בתוך כל פרח שהיה לי בשמלה
זה קצת קישט את השמלה
בשמלת הריקודים שלי הייתה יותר בעיה- בגלל שהשמלה הופיעה כבר על במות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הדבר שהשתמשו בה
להדבקת החרוזים קצת הצהיב. כינרת המליצה לי ללכת לנחלת בנימין בתל אביב
לקנות קצת תחרה עם חרוזים והיא תדביק על החרוזים הישנים - הדבר יסתיר את הדבק הצהוב.
בנוסף קניתי גם קאפים לתיקון איזור החזה.

התיקון יצא מושלם, הטיול עצמו בנחלת בניימין היה כיפי. בחיים שלי לא ראיתי כל כך הרבה בדים וקישוטים


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

כמה זה מתיש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אמשיך מחר


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

נעליים 
נעליים היה לי נורא קשה למצוא... גם פה ניסיתי לברוח מהמסחור "נעלי כלה"
חיפשתי בכל החנויות, בכל הקניונים נעליים לבנות סגורות על עקב קטן אך ללא הצלחה
בגלל שהחתונה עצמה הייתה במרץ, נעליים היו מקולקציית חורף... משום מה כל הנעליים בצבעים כהים.
גם בנעלי אורו הייתי, ולא ראיתי נעל ששוה את ה400 שח

עד שבסופו של דבר הגעתי לקניון לב המפרץ, שם בנעלי בורמה (אם אני לא טועה) קניתי נעל שטוחה לבנה פשוטה ב100 שח
ובגראנד קניון בחנות שאינני זוכרת את שמה, ראיתי את הנעל שחיפשתי.
אך לצערי היא הייתה "נעל כלה" ואחרי לבטים רבים קניתי אותה בסופו של דבר
כי נמאס לי לחפש וגם כי היא הייתה מאוד יפה ונוחה. מחירה 450 שח.


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

טבעות 
בן זוגי עובד באיזור הבורסה ברמת גן, על הג'קסונים הוא שמע הרבה.
שם קנה לי את טבעת האירוסין (שאגב בסופו של דבר החלפתי למשהו טיפה קלאסי יותר)
ושם גם קנינו טבעות נישואין.

אמנם בג'קסון תמיד, לא משנה באיזה שעה, יש מלא אנשים, עם זאת
תמיד יש מישהו שעוזר לך מהמוכרים.

אני חושבת שמדדתי את כל החנות עד שמצאתי את הטבעת שלי


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

נמשיך


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

דיג'יי + אלכוהול 
את הדיג'יי לקחנו מהאולם בעקבות עסקה משתלמת
וגם לא האמנו כל כך שצריך לחפש מישהו יקר כדי לנגן מוזיקה טובה.
הדיג'יי הציע לנו גם חבילת פירוטכניקה ובר אקטיבי (לאולם היה רק בר ישראלי)
שבסופו של דבר השתלם מאוד

יש לי רק משפט אחד להגיד על בעל מקצוע זה ואני אצטט אותו
המבין יבין. בסוף הערב ניגש אלינו הבחור ואמר "ואללה לא האמנתי שיהיה כל כך שמח בחתונה שלכם"
(בפגישה הראשונה שלנו רמז לנו שהחתונה שלנו תיראה יבשה בלי בר אקטיבי ועוד כל מיני אטרקציות...)

לא לקחנו ללב... העיקר שהיה שמח


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

איפור + שיער 
עינב בר

את עניין איפור ושיער דחיתי כמה שיכולתי... לא היה לי כוח להתמודד עם החיפוש וההחלטה את מי לקחת
הלכתי לניסיון אצל בחורה אחת מאוד נחמדה ומקסימה אבל הביתה חזרתי עם רגשות מעורבים ושתי עיניים
צבועות לא לטעמי והרבה לבטים שאשת המקצוע בעצם שואלת אותי מה אני רוצה (ואני לא יודעת מה אני רוצה....)

חברה שלי אמרה לי תתקשרי לעינב בר, נורא רציתי אותה אבל ביום החתונה שלי היא הייתה תפוסה.
התקשרתי, פיטפטנו ארוכות, נפגשנו והיה קליק.
עינב לא זולה וזה חסרון אבל אצלה הרגשתי בטוחה. גם אחרי איפור ניסיון ידעתי שככה אני רוצה להיראות
לאאמרתי לה דבר, פשוט ישבתי על הכיסא והיא עשתה את מה שהיא הכי טובה בו.

שיער- היה קצת יותר סימני שאלה אצלי.... ביומיום אני הולכת פזור ועינב הציעה שתעשה לי תסרוקת פזורה יפה
ימים ארוכים התלבטתי ובסופו של דבר עינב אמרה - אל תדאגי ביום החתונה תבואי מוקדם ונשחק
עד שתרגישי שזה זה. וכך היה (זה נשמע מלחיץ אולי אבל אותי זה הרגיע.... לא הרגשתי שלמה עם שיער פזור)

ביום החתונה אגב, תיארתי לעינב בערך מה בא לי בשיער והיא קלטה אותי מחצי מילה... לא היה צריך שום תיקון
התסרוקת הייתה לטעמי וכמובן שהחזיקה גם אחרי ריקודים לתוך הלילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



צחקתי עם זוגי, שאחרי החתונה הוא יספור צ'קים ואני את הסיכות שאוציא מהראש... אני לא יודעת מה היה יותר


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

שיער


----------



## דנדוש152 (19/4/13)

יאו...מושלם!


----------



## Norma Desmond (19/4/13)

איזו תסרוקת מקסימה!


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

צלם- רועי ביתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין לי מילים לתאר את הסיפוק מהעבודה עם רועי.
ביום החתונה היה לנו ממש כיף לבלות איתו, הוא בחור מצחיק וקליל
וכמובן שגם התוצאה- התמונות- מדהימות בעינינו!

את רועי מצאתי דרך הפורום, לא זוכרת את הכינוי של הבחורה שהמליצה עליו
אני רק זוכרת שהיא הייתה יפה גבוהה ושיער חלק פזור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז תודה לך!!!

לפני רועי נפגשנו רק עם "שני צלמים"- לא היה בינינו קליק וגם לא כל כך אהבנו את הגישה שלהם.
כל שאר הצלמים שמומלצים כאן בפורום היו תפוסים או מאוד יקרים
רועי סיפק גם סחורה טובה וגם מחיר מצויין.

אחת *ה*-ספקים שמאוד אהבתי לעבוד איתו.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (19/4/13)

אין על רועי ביתן !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונות מדהימות !


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

מקדימים 
עכשיו שמתי לב שהפכתי קצת את סדר הקרדיטים.... סוריייי


----------



## FayeV (18/4/13)

וואו! 
איפה זה צולם?


----------



## Olga1986 (18/4/13)

תמונה מדהימה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איפה זה צולם?


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

רידינג 
בסוף השובר גלים הזה היה מבנה מוזר...
אבל בהחלט התוצאה מגניבהה


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

מקדימים 2


----------



## החלפתיניק (19/4/13)

השמלה מאד יפה! 
מגניב שהיא מאיביי


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

מקדימים 3


----------



## butwhy (18/4/13)

תמונות יפהפיות!


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

זר כלה- עשיתי לבד 
יום לפני החתונה נסענו למשתלה קרובה לבית עם תוכנית מדוקדקת מה להגיד או ליתר דיוק
לא להגיד "זר כלה" אך גמגום קטן ואיש עב כרס לא נחמד גרם לי להגיד את האמת.... המחיר ישר זינק ל250 שח לזר
אמרתי תודה ולהתראות.
חזרנו לרכב, עשיתי לעצמי הכנה חוזרת מה להגיד במשתלה הבאה
וכך היה.
הייתה בחורה מקסימה שלא שאלה שאלות רבות... אמרתי לה אני רוצה זר לחג
בחרתי לבד איזה צבע ואיזה פרחים אני רוצה
היה לי זר ענק 130 שח כאשר בבית הוצאתי ממנו כמה פרחים סידרתי לפי מדריכים ביו טוב
וואללה - יצא לי זר מדהים ואף אחת לא האמינה לי שעשיתי אותו לבד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב שארית הזר עמד שבוע וקישט את הבית


----------



## ronitvas (19/4/13)

זר מקסים


----------



## fire witch (19/4/13)

נראה "מקצועי" !


----------



## מנגו חצוף (19/4/13)

איך עושים את הבסיס לזר? 
לבחור פרחים וזה.. גם ככה אני לא סומכת על הבחור ואעשה זאת בעצמי
אבל אני פוחדת שיום לפני החתונה אני אסתבך עם הקשירות וסרטי סאטן ןאני אגיד כוסאומו שיעשו לי בחנות וזהו...

יש איזה מדריך לזה? 
אגב, אם אני לוקחת את הפרחים יום לפני- עד ליום החתונה הם מחכים במים או בחוץ?

תודה!
וקרדיטים מהממים )))


----------



## LoliLoli (19/4/13)

אז ככה 
בחנות של כלי יצירה זוגי קנה רול של סרט סגול ב-6 שח

כאשר חיברתי את הפרחים קשרתי אותם (סיבוב אחד או שניים וקשירה רגילה)

הזר הכמעט מוכן נשאר במים עד לכמה דקות לפני שהחתן יצא מהבית כדי לאוסוף אותי
הוא ואח שלו העבירו את הסרט בכל הבסיס של הזר והדביקו את הקצוות עם סלוטיפ שקוף.

תראי את דרך הסידור למשל בסרטון הזה


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (19/4/13)

איזה זר יפה !!


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

בדרך לחופה


----------



## LoliLoli (18/4/13)

סיכום 
קודם כל אני מקווה שלא שכחתי אף איש מקצוע.

דבר שני אני רוצה כמובן להודות לכולם בפורום הזה שתמך עזר וכתב עצות שבלעדיהם היה מאוד קשה לצלוח ארגון אירוע כזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וכמה מילות סיכום:
כפי שציינתי, בשבילינו כל ארגון החתונה היה מלחיץ ורובו לא נעים, בין עם זה ריבים עם חברות או האמהות
או סתם תסכולים בחיפוש אחר אנשי מקצוע. מאוד רצינו שזה יסתיים.
מאוד רצינו גם שרוב האורחים יהנו, ירקדו ויסעדו, שלא נפשל או בטעות נזלזל באורחים
התפללנו שהבחירות שלנו יהיו טובות לכולם - זה הרגיש כמו בניין 4 קומות על כתפנו.

זה לא היום המאושר בחיי.... זה בהחלט יום כיפי, אפילו מאוד. לא, לא הייתי חוזרת עליו.
המטרה שלנו הייתה גם לנסות לכסות את הוצאות החתונה ולא להתחיל חיי נישואין במינוס
רצינו חתונה קטנה וצנועה, בלי בזבוזים מיותרים שגם ככה אף אחד  לא שם לב אליהם או זוכר אותם.
אני חושבת שעמדנו בכל היעדים האלה.
עכשיו בדיעבד אני יכולה להגיד שכל טיפת זיעה שנפלה ממצחינו השתלמה, החברים הקרובים מאוד נהנו
המשפחות וגם אנחנו נהנינו! וכמובן שכל האורחים היללו (נניח שמחציתם מתכוונים לכך) אזי הצלחנו.

תובנות שלי לכלות והחתנים העתידיים - אל תשתגעו.... לא צריך להוציא סכומי עתק כדי להיות שמחים ומאושרים ביום הזה
לא צריך לרצות כל אחד במשפחה, עם זאת רצוי להקשיב ולנסות להתחשב (לא להתנגח). והכי חשוב לאהוב!

עכשיו הגענו לחלק היותר כיפי וזה תכנון ירח הדבש שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה ששרדתם את הקרדיטים המבולגנים שלי!


----------



## ronitvas (19/4/13)

יופי של קרדיטים 
ממש ממש שמחה שכל הנושא עם האולם הסתדר, ולמרות הלחץ - צלחתם בהצלחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם חיים טובים ומאושרים, לפחות כמו החיוכים שלכם בתמונות...
תהנו בירח דבש


----------



## lost in dreams (19/4/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
אתם נראים מעולה ונראה שעשיתם חתונה שבאמת התאימה לשניכם והייתה שמחה ומאושרת.
המון מזל טוב, חיי נישואים מאושרים והצלחה בהמשך הדרך, שרק התחילה.


----------



## lanit (20/4/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
שלווים ושפויים, והחיוכים שלכם מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Guronet (20/4/13)

תמונה משגעת! מזל טוב לכם 
שתמשיכו לחגוג את האהבה בכל יום


----------



## yael rosen (21/4/13)

מזל טוב יקירה 
נהניתי מאוד לקרוא את הקרדיטים ולשזוף עיני בתמונות היפות שלכם.
אני מאוד אוהבת את התובנות שלכם, בייחוד את האומץ לומר "יום כיפי, לא המאושר בחיי" גישה בריאה ונכונה לחיים.
מאחלת לכם חיי נישואים מאושרים, חזקים ומלאי תובנות 

תהנו מתכנון ירח הדבש (זה בהחלט החלק הכיפי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LoliLoli (21/4/13)

תודה רבה לכולם!!!


----------

